# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  هل هذه أشهر دور النشر العربية؟

## محماس بن داود

هل هذه أشهر دور النشر العربية أم أن هناك دور أشهر منها؟ وهل يتكرم علينا بعض الإخوة بترتيب هذه الدور حسب الأفضلية من حيث الدقة في الطباعة والنقل والأمانة العلمية؟ عندنا مشروع دليل علمي للكتب وطبعاتها نريد إتمامه فجزى الله خيرا من أعاننا عليه


تقييم دور النشر:
1-	بولاق ( !! )
2-	دار الغرب الإسلامي (بيروت)
3-	مؤسسة الرسالة (بيروت)
4-	دار ابن حزم (بيروت)
5-	مكتبة الرشد (الرياض)
6-	مكتبة جرير (الرياض)
7-	مكتبة العبيكان (الرياض)
8-	دار الكتب العلمية (بيروت)
9-	المكتب الإسلامي (بيروت-دمشق)
10-	دار الوسيلة (جدة)
11-	دار القلم (بيروت)
12-	دار البشير (جدة)
13-	دار النفائس (بيروت)
14-	دار طيبة (الرياض)
15-	مؤسسة آسام (الرياض)
16-	مكتبة المعارف (الرياض)
17-	مؤسسة الريان (بيروت)
18-	دار ابن الجوزي (الدمام)
19-	دار هجر (!!)
20-	مكتبة الأسدي (!!)
21-	دار الحديث (القاهرة)
22-	مكتبة وهبة (!!)
23-	دار البشائر (!!)
24-	دار السلام (!!)
25-	عالم الكتب (الرياض)
26-	دار الثريا (الرياض)
27-	دار الجيل (!!)
28-	دار الفضيلة (القاهرة)
29-	دار المنهج (!!)
30-	مؤسسة غراس (الكويت)
31-	دار الكتب المصري 
32-	مكتبة ابن كثير (الكويت)
33-	مكتبة العلوم والحكم (المدينة)
34-	دار عالم الفوائد (مكة)
35-	دار العاصمة (الرياض)
36-	دار إحياء التراث العربي (بيروت)
37-	دار الفكر (بيروت)
38-	دار الوطن (الرياض)
39-	دار المعرفة (بيروت)
40-	دار المؤيد (الرياض)

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

الأخ الفاضل محماس بن داود ، جزاك الله خيرًا على هذا الموضوع ، لكن أراك نسيت بعض الدور التي هي من أهم دور النشر في العالم الإسلامي ، من ذلك على سبيل المثال لا الحصر:
بالهند :
- دائرة المعارف العثمانية ، وفيها طبعت كنوز التراث بتحقيق الشيخ المعلمي اليماني وغيره .
- مطابع المجلس العلمي بالهند أيضًا ، وفيه طبع نصب الراية للزيلعي وغيره من الكتب .
وفي مصر :
- المكتبة التجارية الكبرى لصاحبها مصطفى محمد ، فيها طبعت سنن النسائي الصغرى وبحاشيتها شرح السيوطي والسندي وغير ذلك كثير.
- مكتبة السعادة بمصر وهي أول من طبع الترغيب والترهيب فيما أعلم ، وتاريخ بغداد للخطيب البغدادي إن لم تخني الذاكرة ولعلي أراجع هذا .
- مطبعة عيسى البابي الحلبي - القاهرة .
- المطبعة المنيرية لصاحبها محمد منير الدمشقي ، وقد طبعت الكثير من كنوز التراث .
- مكتبة دار المعارف المصرية قامت على طبع الكثير من عيون التراث، وغيره من كتب المعاصرين ، لكنها طبعت أيضًا كتب الفلسفة وغيرها.
- الدار المصرية للتأليف والترجمة والنشر .
- مطابع الهيئة المصرية العامة للكتاب .
- مكتبة الخانجي ، لصاحبها محمد أمين الخانجي ، ولا تزال قائمة ، وعنها صدرت كل كتب وتحقيقات الشيخ محمود شاكر وغيره .
- مطابع المجلس الأعلى للشئون (الشؤون) الإسلامية .
- مكتبة السنة لصاحبها شرف حجازي ، اهتمت بطبع كتب وتحقيقات عبد السلام هارون .
- مطابع نهضة مصر ، طبع فيها مقدمة ابن خلدون تحقيق الدكتور علي عبد الواحد وافي وغيرها كثير.
- مكتبة وهبة - القاهرة / طبع فيها كتب الدكتور محمد حسين الذهبي ((التفسير والمفسرون) وغيره .
- مكتبة ابن تيمية لصاحبها الشيخ عبد الفتاح الزيني - الهرم ، طبع الكثير من كتب مشايخ السلفية المعاصرين في مصر.
- مكتبة التوعية الإسلامية ، لصاحبها الشيخ عماد صابر ، طبع الكثير من رسائل وكتب مشايخ السلفية المعاصرين في مصر.
- مؤسسة قرطبة لصاحبها الأخ حسن عباس قطب - منطقة الهرم - الجيزة .
وغيرها وهذا ما يحضرني الآن ولعلي أعود ، بارك الله فيك ونفع بك .

----------


## محماس بن داود

بارك الله فيك شيخنا علي وجزاك الله خيرا

لقد أضفت ما كتبتم إلى القائمة ، وقد أعجبني كثيرا أسلوبكم في كتابة الفوائد المختصرة على هذه الدور ، وهذه تساعد كثيرا في ما نصبوا إليه ، وأرجو من الإخوة إضافة ما لديهم والتعاون معنا على إتمام هذا المشروع البسيط المفيد بإذن الله. وهذه هي القائمة الجديدة:

تقييم دور النشر:
1-	بولاق
2-	دار الغرب الإسلامي (بيروت)
3-	مؤسسة الرسالة (بيروت)
4-	دار ابن حزم (بيروت)
5-	مكتبة الرشد (الرياض)
6-	مكتبة جرير (الرياض)
7-	مكتبة العبيكان (الرياض)
8-	دار الكتب العلمية (بيروت)
9-	المكتب الإسلامي (بيروت-دمشق)
10-	دار الوسيلة (جدة)
11-	دار القلم (بيروت)
12-	دار البشير (جدة)
13-	دار النفائس (بيروت)
14-	دار طيبة (الرياض)
15-	مؤسسة آسام (الرياض)
16-	مكتبة المعارف (الرياض)
17-	مؤسسة الريان (بيروت)
18-	دار ابن الجوزي (الدمام)
19-	دار هجر
20-	مكتبة الأسدي
21-	دار الحديث (القاهرة)
22-	مكتبة وهبة
23-	دار البشائر
24-	دار السلام
25-	عالم الكتب (الرياض)
26-	دار الثريا (الرياض)
27-	دار الجيل
28-	دار الفضيلة (القاهرة)
29-	دار المنهج
30-	مؤسسة غراس (الكويت)
31-	دار الكتب المصري
32-	مكتبة ابن كثير (الكويت)
33-	مكتبة العلوم والحكم (المدينة)
34-	دار عالم الفوائد (مكة)
35-	دار العاصمة (الرياض)
36-	دار إحياء التراث العربي (بيروت)
37-	دار الفكر (بيروت)
38-	دار الوطن (الرياض)
39-	دار المعرفة (بيروت)
40-	دار المؤيد (الرياض)
41-	دائرة المعارف العثمانية (الهند) ، وفيها طبعت كنوز التراث بتحقيق الشيخ المعلمي اليماني وغيره .
42-	- المكتبة التجارية الكبرى (مصر) لصاحبها مصطفى محمد ، فيها طبعت سنن النسائي الصغرى وبحاشيتها شرح السيوطي والسندي وغير ذلك كثير.
43-	مكتبة السعادة (مصر) وهي أول من طبع الترغيب والترهيب فيما أعلم ، وتاريخ بغداد للخطيب البغدادي إن لم تخني الذاكرة ولعلي أراجع هذا
44-	 مطبعة عيسى البابي الحلبي (القاهرة) .
45-	 المطبعة المنيرية (مصر) لصاحبها محمد منير الدمشقي ، وقد طبعت الكثير من كنوز التراث .
46-	 مكتبة دار المعارف المصرية قامت على طبع الكثير من عيون التراث، وغيره من كتب المعاصرين ، لكنها طبعت أيضًا كتب الفلسفة وغيرها.
47-	 الدار المصرية للتأليف والترجمة والنشر .
48-	 مطابع الهيئة المصرية العامة للكتاب .
49-	 مكتبة الخانجي (مصر) ، لصاحبها محمد أمين الخانجي ، ولا تزال قائمة ، وعنها صدرت كل كتب وتحقيقات الشيخ محمود شاكر وغيره .
50-	 مطابع المجلس الأعلى للشئون (الشؤون) الإسلامية (مصر)   .
51-	 مكتبة السنة (مصر) لصاحبها شرف حجازي ، اهتمت بطبع كتب وتحقيقات عبد السلام هارون .
52-	 مطابع نهضة مصر ، طبع فيها مقدمة ابن خلدون تحقيق الدكتور علي عبد الواحد وافي وغيرها كثير.
53-	 مكتبة وهبة (القاهرة) طبع فيها كتب الدكتور محمد حسين الذهبي ((التفسير والمفسرون) وغيره .
54-	 مكتبة ابن تيمية(مصر) لصاحبها الشيخ عبد الفتاح الزيني - الهرم ، طبع الكثير من كتب مشايخ السلفية المعاصرين في مصر.
55-	 مكتبة التوعية الإسلامية (مصر) لصاحبها الشيخ عماد صابر ، طبع الكثير من رسائل وكتب مشايخ السلفية المعاصرين في مصر.
56-	 مؤسسة قرطبة لصاحبها الأخ حسن عباس قطب (منطقة الهرم – الجيزة) .
57-       المجلس العلمي (الهند) ، وفيه طبع نصب الراية للزيلعي وغيره من الكتب .

----------


## محماس بن داود

هل يتفضل علينا المشايخ بذكر أفضل عشرة دور نشر من ضمن هذه الدور أو دور لم نذكرها هنا؟

وكذلك من عنده تعليقات قصيرة شافية عن بعض الدور التي في القائمة كما فعل الشيخ الفاضل علي أحمد عبد الباقي بارك الله فيه

----------


## مولاي أحمد بن محمد أمناي

للرفع، هل من مزيد!

----------


## أبومالك المصرى

> للرفع، هل من مزيد!


http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=21105
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=105401

----------


## ابو مالك محمد بن احمد

دار عبد المصور "الفرقان المصريه"، دارالامام احمد " "دار الاستقامه " بمصر، دار الفرقان بالامارات، دار بلنسيه، دار الفاروق الحديثه وهي مهتمه بكتب الحديث وكتب الرجال، دار النوادر تطبع رسائل قيمه ، دار ابن  عفان،وكل دار تمتاز ببعض المميزات ، ولكن من وحهة نظري فمكتبات السعودية وبعض الدور المصرية وبعض دور الهند وسوريا

----------

